# Antique Hunting Crops



## lizijj (13 May 2012)

Have picked up an Edwardian Swaine (so I believe) hunting crop at a local sale. Any advice for keeping it in good condition?
Thanks


----------



## Miss L Toe (13 May 2012)

Some oil, leather not engine.


----------



## cremedemonthe (13 May 2012)

No not oil, use leather conditioner which contains fat preferably, tallow and lanolin as well as beeswax, fat stuffs the fibres of the hide and retains the moisture far better than oil, oil will make the fibres swell and go soggy.


----------



## combat_claire (13 May 2012)

If you are coming to Festival of Hunting then pop by the UCSW stand and see Tony. He is a fascinating man who is a specialist in hunting whips and horns. Particularly the older styles


----------



## Alec Swan (13 May 2012)

combat_claire said:



			If you are coming to Festival of Hunting then pop by the UCSW stand and see Tony. He is a fascinating man who is a specialist in hunting whips and horns. Particularly the older styles
		
Click to expand...

C-C,

I shan't be able to attend,  but have collected some lovely hunting whips from the '30s and earlier,  one or two unused,  and as they now seem to be considered,  within and by the "domestics",  as clutter,  I need to dispose of them.  Could you let me have a link of some sort to Tony,  who ever he may be?

Alec.


----------



## tristar (13 May 2012)

can you send me the contact for tony too please? i have a hunting whip silver mounted to sell, inscribed christmas 1909, and another whip with a sword inside it.  thank you


----------



## Paddy Irish (13 May 2012)

Just to stick my nose in here , i once sold an antique hunting whip with antler handle and long leather whip on eBay , i can't remember who made it - no one special i don't think but i did get alot of money for it , so may be worth a whirl - just a thought. Al .


----------



## combat_claire (13 May 2012)

Tony Huggett, Cambridgeshire, Essex and Hertfordshire (Tel: 0208 508 3714)

I was chatting to him out hunting yesterday and he is fascinating and full of useful information and unusual gems


----------



## lizijj (13 May 2012)

Thanks for advice - I see the Swaines on the internet are going for a lot more than I paid for it. I will be keeping this one for the moment though.


----------



## cremedemonthe (14 May 2012)

It's nice to see the old ones still around, I've had to restore some in the past which was a pleasure to do as they were all handmade, a tradition some of us like to keep going.


----------



## oakash (25 May 2012)

Tristar mentioned a hunting whip with a sword inside. This would be illegal to carry, but I am interested to know the original intended use, anyone got ideas?


----------



## Alec Swan (25 May 2012)

oakash said:



			Tristar mentioned a hunting whip with a sword inside. This would be illegal to carry, but I am interested to know the original intended use, anyone got ideas?
		
Click to expand...

Repelling Sabs,  I shouldn't wonder. 

Alec.


----------



## Boxers (26 May 2012)

Have you looked on 

Www.fieldandcountryantiques.co.uk

There is a Swaine on there for £125


----------



## tristar (26 May 2012)

the thing with a sword/long dagger inside  is almost like a truncheon come whip, i think it might be military or police, but definately illegal! 

also have a copy of horse and hound from 1939, my goodness  how things have changed!


----------



## oakash (3 June 2012)

Tristar, I would be interested in your sword/whip if you want to sell and it was in fair condition? I did PM you but no response.


----------



## Fiagai (3 June 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			Repelling Sabs,  I shouldn't wonder. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

...and I always believed thats what spurs were for - I stand corrected!


----------

